# How to view .p65 file without installing Adobe Pagemaker ?



## expertno.1 (Sep 30, 2005)

How to view .p65 file without installing Adobe Pagemaker ?

since i dont have pagemaker 6.5 and the file is .p65 which is not being opened by pagemaker 6.0

is there any third party or any other way to only view th contents of the file ? (without installing pagemaker)


Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## sms_solver (Sep 30, 2005)

may be InDesign 2.0 will open it, but I think this is not the solution that u are lookin for


----------

